# Lion being released July 20-Confirmed!



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is the link from Apple's conference call

Apple CFO Oppenheimer: Lion launches tomorrow | 9to5Mac | Apple Intelligence

..and from Tuaw...


"Just confirmed from the earnings call: OS X Lion will launch tomorrow, July 20. This was an unusual way to announce the launch, but it confirms the week's rumors."


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Who's going to have a Lion Party tomorrow??? Lol...


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll be installing it as soon as it is released....and its free since my MBP was purchased on June 6th!


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I'll be installing it as soon as it is released....and its free since my MBP was purchased on June 6th!


Lucky. Good luck on getting it. The server's are going to be in and out all day tomorrow. The last thing we need is a server crash like previous Apple releases... (pre-order's of iPhone 4, etc)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Tread cautiously don't get bitten - some cool stuff but do a clone first and perhaps even test pilot it on the clone.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

How long do you think it will take to download on a good day?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Benito said:


> How long do you think it will take to download on a good day?


Took me 40 minutes a couple weeks ago. Likely be slower on release day.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

No danger here. The gold master is a really safe install.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Exciting! I love new toys: I just hope Lion fixes this irritating Bluetooth bug with my Mini. BT stopped working last year and when I bought an external BT adapter that works off and on apparently at random. Makes syncing my phone very unreliable 

I'm guess there is no way to download this once and distribute it to other Macs on my home network? I'll have to just download it once for every Mac?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Puccasaurus said:


> I'm guess there is no way to download this once and distribute it to other Macs on my home network? I'll have to just download it once for every Mac?


Once downloaded on one Mac, you can just copy the installer app to other Macs to install. Keep in mind that once Lion is finished installing, it will delete the installer app.


----------



## jmac99 (Feb 28, 2007)

What is the best way to do this with lion . Can I unplug my external hard drive first and download it then plug it back in . This is the first time with the external hard drive and I have 9000 pictures that I would like to keep safe. thanks for any help


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

John Clay said:


> Took me 40 minutes a couple weeks ago. Likely be slower on release day.


Thank you John.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

jmac99 said:


> What is the best way to do this with lion . Can I unplug my external hard drive first and download it then plug it back in . This is the first time with the external hard drive and I have 9000 pictures that I would like to keep safe. thanks for any help


It's a good idea to disconnect your external drives when upgrading. I remember a few years ago when an OS X update (or perhaps it was iTunes?) wiped out any external hard drives. Ouch.


----------



## markw (Feb 27, 2008)

My external drive died shortly after an iTunes upgrade last year, just a coincidence, but I said in a post that "iTunes update killed my G drive" :lmao:
Funny how things give trouble at the wrong time!
My first iPod touch 2g screwed up shortly after the first major iOS upgrade, I paid 10.00 and wound up with a line of stuck pixels running down the screen. 
Got both replaced under warranty.

I just think my hardware doesn't like change


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Puccasaurus said:


> Exciting! I love new toys: I just hope Lion fixes this irritating Bluetooth bug with my Mini. BT stopped working last year and when I bought an external BT adapter that works off and on apparently at random. Makes syncing my phone very unreliable
> 
> I'm guess there is no way to download this once and distribute it to other Macs on my home network? I'll have to just download it once for every Mac?


Make An OS X Lion Boot Disc - MacRumors.com


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

I posted this last week until ONE OF THE MODS decided to edit it. Stupid move.

On that note though.....thanks for the heads up.

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/95923-lion-10-7-release-date.html


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Digikid said:


> I posted this last week until ONE OF THE MODS decided to edit it. Stupid move.
> 
> On that note though.....thanks for the heads up.
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/95923-lion-10-7-release-date.html


You posted an unconfirmed rumor and called it a confirmed fact. Bit of a difference.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

John Clay said:


> Once downloaded on one Mac, you can just copy the installer app to other Macs to install. Keep in mind that once Lion is finished installing, it will delete the installer app.


Interesting!! Is this still the current method with tomorrow's public release??

So at what point does one "save" the downloaded Mac OS Lion 10.7 installer app if Lion deletes it after finishing its install??

And I assume it could be easily saved to an appropriate sized flash drive or other media??


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

MacDoc said:


> Tread cautiously don't get bitten - some cool stuff but do a clone first and perhaps even test pilot it on the clone.


+1, and I just posted to our local VMUG list with some basic upgrade and install guidelines, and any constructive comments welcome if I goofed up or missed something obvious.

I tried to keep it as brief as possible and some other comments posted here about disconnecting any extra devises etc. are still valid IMHO.

So here's my local list post suggestions:

But please folks, for those that are going the Lion upgrade route and didn't know, please:

- double check with Software Update that you are right up-to-date!!

- make sure you have a very current backup just before upgrading, (a bootable clone with CCC or SD recommended IMPO) but a working TM backup is an other option.

- run Disk Utility and do a permissions repair and Disk verify

- if at all possible, and I don't see why not, do most if not all routines and OS upgrade installs while booted up in 'Safe Boot Mode'.

- DO NOT run ANY Apple or non-Apple software other than what is basically required when doing the Lion OS install, and just let it do it's auto restarts etc. until it's finished.

- then just restart normally and see your new OS 10.7 Lion do its thing.

PS: apparently the Lion 10.7 upgrade won't be available for Canadian users until after about 9:00-10:00 am EST.

Have fun and good luck.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Instructions for paranoid old fuddyduds with too much time on their hands:
-clone drive
-backup drive
-have 15 drives with backups, 3 of which are online, 5 of which are in a safe offsite...
-repair permissions
-boot in safe mode
-have a seance with the future ghost of Steve Jobs
-wear tinfoil hat
-stand on your head while singing the national anthem when you install
-install on clones
-then install again on main

Instructions for everyone else:
-click install.

Have fun with the install everyone. 

A7


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

a7mc said:


> Instructions for paranoid old fuddyduds with too much time on their hands:
> -clone drive
> -backup drive
> -have 15 drives with backups, 3 of which are online, 5 of which are in a safe offsite...
> ...


:lmao: +1; ..


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

a7mc said:


> Instructions for paranoid old fuddyduds with too much time on their hands:
> -clone drive
> -backup drive
> -have 15 drives with backups, 3 of which are online, 5 of which are in a safe offsite...
> ...


The "everyone else" instructions work fine ... until they don't.

Instructions for people that care about their data and rely on their computers to work:
- repair permissions and verify your disk (repair if needed)
- clone your disk 
- VERIFY your clone is working (boot from it, make sure you can log in and run your main apps)
- UNPLUG your cloned disk
- click install

You will have the best possible experience no matter the outcome if you use my method  If you can't put that much effort into it then your data is not important enough to matter or you've never lost data.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Given the changes I'd boot off the clone and run on that for a day on Lion until you KNOW you can deal with the changes....and there is no Rosetta.

Tip - with a large Apple Mail set up be prepared to wait a while to use your mail again.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Store is down, wonder if they are preparing for release?


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Hm. Still up for me. I just updated some other software from it. But we can hope  I woke up early to install Lion!


----------



## Choopi (May 23, 2009)

Woot! (Well, I'll edit that "Woot" with the understanding that I dunno if the store is down for Lion or if it is down for the MBA upgrade, etc...)

With that said, I have been on GM for a few weeks now..  LOL


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Puccasaurus said:


> Hm. Still up for me. I just updated some other software from it. But we can hope  I woke up early to install Lion!


I'm pretty sure he meant store.apple.com not the mac app store.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Ah, true. I forgot all about the MBA rumour. The web store is indeed down.


----------



## Choopi (May 23, 2009)

She's out of the cage....


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Aww, "This item is temporarily unavailable" is the message I get. Error (100)  Got my hopes up!


----------



## Choopi (May 23, 2009)

That's Odd.. I'm downloading it.. 

Could is be due to my US account and my spoofing IP address perhaps?


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

I wonder...I just rebooted to see if that would help, but nope. Did it show up on the front page of the App Store for you? Because I had to find it by searching.

EDIT: There we go. Had to update my billing info; it was out of date. 41mins remaining  It's maxing out my 15mbit cable connection.


----------



## Choopi (May 23, 2009)

I found it by searching "Mac OS" at pretty much 8:30 on the dot. 

On an unrelated note..... 

My developer system is telling me I cannot upgrade due to: "A newer version of this app is already installed on this computer."

The build number is the same as the GM.. 11A511.. 

It also appears that the White MacBook is Dead!! (New MBA looks nice though..)


----------



## Choopi (May 23, 2009)

It is up in Canada now.. Just talked to one of my customers and he is downloading it as we speak..


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

I found it by typing Lion. Downloading it as well.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm downloading it now also.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Mac OS X Lion Available Today From the Canadian Mac App Store*

Apple today announced that Mac OS X Lion, the eighth major release of the world’s most advanced operating system with more than 250 new features, is available today as a download from the Mac App Store for $29.99 (Cdn). Some of the new features in Lion include: new Multi-Touch gestures; system-wide support for full screen apps; Mission Control, a new view of everything running on your Mac; the Mac App Store, a place to find and explore great software, built right into the OS; Launchpad, a new home for all your apps; and a completely redesigned Mail app.








_“Lion is the best version of OS X yet, and we’re thrilled that users around the world can download it starting today,” said Philip Schiller, Apple’s senior vice president of Worldwide Product Marketing. “Lion makes upgrading a Mac easier than ever before; just launch the Mac App Store, buy Lion with your iTunes account, and the download and install process will begin automatically.”_

*Additional new features in Lion include:*

Resume, which conveniently brings your apps back exactly how you left them when you restart your Mac or quit and relaunch an app;
Auto Save, which automatically and continuously saves your documents as you work;
Versions, which automatically records the history of your document as you create it, and gives you an easy way to browse, revert and even copy and paste from previous versions; and
AirDrop, which finds nearby Macs and automatically sets up a peer-to-peer wireless connection to make transferring files quick and easy.


*Pricing & Availability*
Mac OS X Lion is available as an upgrade to Mac OS X version 10.6.6 Snow Leopard from the Mac App Store for $29.99 (Cdn). Lion is designed to be the easiest OS X upgrade and at around 4GB, it is about the size of an HD movie from the iTunes Store. Users who do not have broadband access at home, work or school can download Lion at Apple retail stores and later this August, Lion will be made available on a USB thumb drive through the Apple Store for $69 (Cdn). 

Lion requires an Intel-based Mac with a Core 2 Duo, i3, i5, i7 or Xeon processor and 2GB of RAM. Lion is an upgrade and can be installed on all your authorized personal Macs. Details regarding Business and Education licensing can be found at apple.com/macosx.

The OS X Lion Up-to-Date upgrade will be available through the Mac App Store at no additional charge to all customers who purchased a qualifying new Mac system from Apple or an Apple Authorized Reseller on or after June 6, 2011. Users must request their Up-to-Date upgrade within 30 days of purchase of their Mac computer. Customers who purchased a qualifying Mac between June 6, 2011 and July 20, 2011 will have until August 19, 2011 to make a request. Additional information can be found at apple.com/macosx/uptodate.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Ya'll may want to check the compatibility of your existing apps before you make the plunge. According to this chart, quite a number of apps I rely on are not compatible yet.

App Compatibility Table - RoaringApps


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Started my download too, pleased with the speeds so far, expected it to be crawling.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Finished DL. That was fast.


----------



## Brianl (Apr 6, 2008)

Its downloading now. Where is it putting the download? Not showing in downloads folder.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah it downloaded pretty quickly...installing it now. Apparently you'll be able to get a USB stick with Lion on it in August for $69


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

bringonthenite said:


> Finished DL. That was fast.


Agreed. Took under 50 minutes for me.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

My first post from Lion  

First impressions:

- the 'full screen' arrows at the top right of a window are f'ugly.
- I miss having Dashboard open up over my desktop. Now it's its own space
- resizing from any window corner is nice
- I immediately turned off the new scroll bar behaviour; felt weird
- everything looks quite washed out and grey. Sleek, but boring
- the Finder sidebar's font is enormous and ruins the proportions of the window
- Mail will take some getting used to. It looks like a grey blob to me right now

Overall: not horrible, but the UI changes are questionable. I want some colour back!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This at 35 minutes into the download with a Telus 15 mbs speed. :yawn:


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

done my install on my MBP just starting it up first impression I like the look of the new log in screen!


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm surprised it kept my default desktop image. It is now migrating my email to the new version...and its taking a long time to do it.

The navigation is very hard to get used to being inverse of what we've grown accustomed to.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

*Heads up for iSync users:*

iSync is gone in Lion. It actually deletes it from your Apps folder  That is a stupid move -- I used it to sync my Nokia E71 with iCal and Address Book. Luckily the old iSync app works; just copied it over from my Time Machine and it seems to work fine. Just completed a sync.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Went for a bike ride while my install finished then created an install disk. Not wild on the new Mail.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> This at 35 minutes into the download with a Telus 15 mbs speed. :yawn:


uggh i know. i have 30MB/sec rogers connection..its been running for like 15 mins now and its maybe 3mm across the 3CM icon.

brutal. ill be lucky to be done by 5pm...hahaha


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I'm 75% through the DL and it's been 30 minutes - teksavvy cable 10 Mbps


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Telus 15 Mbps at the 1 hour 40 minute mark, began at 8:00 a.m. local. Just brutal . . .


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

SINC said:


> Telus 15 Mbps at the 1 hour 40 minute mark, began at 8:00 a.m. local. Just brutal . . .


Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

it took 45 minutes this morning to download it.. I must've got in just before everyone else started the purchase. Just had enough time to make an emergency flash drive, will install it on my main drive tonight.

I've been running the GM on an external drive for a few weeks.. it's stable enough for me.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I'm done. 38 minute DL and then 20 minutes to install on my air. Towards the end the fan started to sound like a jet taking off and I've never heard that before. iPhoto is not working but I never use it so there was nothing on it.

Anyway to reverse the scroll direction?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

bringonthenite said:


> Finished DL. That was fast.


dloading all updates for my macbook pro then will back that up and install Lion on it for now. it's not my main work machine so i'll play and see how it goes.

hard to not do it for $30 and some of the new features look fantastic


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

keebler27 said:


> dloading all updates for my macbook pro then will back that up and install Lion on it for now. it's not my main work machine so i'll play and see how it goes.
> 
> hard to not do it for $30 and some of the new features look fantastic


They sure do...  I can't wait to test out the Mail app. However, I am not upgrading today...


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

jimbotelecom said:


> I'm done. 38 minute DL and then 20 minutes to install on my air. Towards the end the fan started to sound like a jet taking off and I've never heard that before. iPhoto is not working but I never use it so there was nothing on it.
> 
> Anyway to reverse the scroll direction?


System Preferences -> Mouse. There should be a software update available for iPhoto.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone get the new iTunes update??? No one seems to be talking about it??? 

Edit: They brought back the horizontal circles to iTunes 10.4...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lars said:


> Patience, grasshopper.


2 hours 20 minutes to download. Busy burning a DVD of the disk image now.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone got it installed? What version is it?

Thanks


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Build 11A511


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

*No mouse*

Thanks. Logitech needs to update, I'm trying "USB OverDrive" So far its working. Any other things people notice thats not working.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Installed it. Not that impressed so far. Kinda boring. I like Mail but it was glitching up on me when first started. Had to "setup" Mail a number of times. The extra features resume, autosave are handy but I'm still not seeing $29.95 worth so far. Maybe $9.95.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

ok...so i'm dloading it, but can not figure out how much is left to dload? hovering over the icon just says 'downloading...' and right click is just pause or cancel dload?

my teksavvy connection has been painfully slow as of late so no doubt it's going to take some time


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

keebler27 said:


> ok...so i'm dloading it, but can not figure out how much is left to dload? hovering over the icon just says 'downloading...' and right click is just pause or cancel dload?
> 
> my teksavvy connection has been painfully slow as of late so no doubt it's going to take some time


Go to Purchased area of App Store


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

keebler27 said:


> ok...so i'm dloading it, but can not figure out how much is left to dload? hovering over the icon just says 'downloading...' and right click is just pause or cancel dload?(


Click "Purchases" from inside the Mac App Store. It will show you the download progress bar.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lars said:


> Click "Purchases" from inside the Mac App Store. It will show you the download progress bar.


omg. that was bad on my part. thanks. tells you how often i've dloaded through the app store


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

kevkwas said:


> Thanks. Logitech needs to update, I'm trying "USB OverDrive" So far its working. Any other things people notice thats not working.


A very annoying bug on my mini -- mouse clicks are randomly registering as double clicks. Doesn't seem to matter which app. Completely random. I'm using a Logitech USB mouse as well. I wonder if that's why.


----------



## Choopi (May 23, 2009)

Well, I guess I can give a decent review since it turns out the Retail version is the same Gold Master we have had since July 1. 

I did not put this on my main system, only my laptop I use to tinker... (MB 2.0 C2D, 4gb RAM, 750gb HD) (Yes, I know it isn't using the 4gb of RAM... LOL)

I have to say I have not encountered any weird glitches or oddities. With that said.. 2 finger swipe is broken.. 

As far as compatibility, I have only had the GUI of SABnzbd bugger up on me.. The program still works in the background, but the GUI was nice to have..

Also, the sharing to my AppleTV is broken.. From what I have read this has to do with the changes in the SAB file sharing system.. There is a workaround, I just haven't wanted to dig into Terminal to fix it..

Overall, I was VERY skeptical about this OS.. iOS works well for iOS products. I was concerned about the transition from mobile devices to the main systems, but this integration can almost completely be ignored. Mission Control? Takes come getting used to, but it isn't that much of a change.. LaunchPad? I've used it twice. Full Screen apps? Novel. It is nice that I can partially check the next screen while in full screen.. Lets me see who sent that email without having to completely minimize.. 

I embraced the "natural" scrolling since inception.. My wife hates it.. I think it is second nature after working with it for a while.. 

For what I use my computer for, it fits the bill well. 

If this is the future model for distribution for Apple, I whole-heartedly embrace it.. The online app access was flawless and painless. I can understand the issues with downloading 3.74GB with bandwidth limits.. Fortunately, I do not have any..  (TekSavvy FTW)

IF you guys are on the fence about picking it up.. Do it.. Just go and do it. (Again, based on my experience with it... Your requirements may be totally different....)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Choopi - is that the white polycarbonate model or the late-2008 Aluminum non-pro MacBook? The latter is the one I have, and I'm waiting on user experiences before making the jump. Oh... and also will need to migrate my Eudora mail into some other program (where the heck is MailForge?).


----------



## Choopi (May 23, 2009)

It is the now-extinct white poly version. Sorry..


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> ... ... and I'm waiting on user experiences before making the jump. Oh... and also will need to migrate my Eudora mail into some other program (where the heck is MailForge?).


Wow, another diehard Eudora user but we're getting a bit OT from the original subject here...

'MailForge' seems to have stalled with any new features to get it close to Eudora, at least the last time I checked it some months ago, and my 'developer support' money with it's previous version name ??? seems to have gone poof.

Maybe have a look at Postbox, and some of its features seem to be very similar to Lion's latest Mail, but it's Eudora import was VERY weak the last time I checked and some small features such as new mail notification did not work for me. Postbox Key Features

Or while you still have Rosetta available, use Eudora Mailbox Cleaner 4.9 to at least get ALL your Eudora stuff imported correctly into Apple's Mail, and DO NOT use Mail's Eudora import option. It's incomplete and messes up everything.

Once all your Eudora stuff has been migrated to Mail using Eudora Mailbox Cleaner 4.9, you'll have many other options available including actually using Mail as I have been doing seriously for the last six months.


Edit: Eudora Mailbox Cleaner 4.9 site http://homepage.mac.com/aamann/Eudora_Mailbox_Cleaner.html

There's another "Mailbox Cleaner" out there that does not work anywhere as well, at least with my experience.


----------

